# electrical hatch



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

I updated a 50 amp plug on one of my customer's class a ,, i went with the camco easy pull type ,, u know the one with the yellow handle ,, anyway ,, now it won't fit thru his electrical door hatch ,, i went to camp world today and all they had was ones for the 30 amp ,, i need one that is 41/2 opening ,, so that the plug will fit thru ,,, i don't care about the cut out size cause that can be modified ,, also he does not want one of those door type ,, since he already has an access door to get inside the main compartment of the electrical service...
I looked at ppl and they have one but the spec is 41/2 total diameter ,,, cut out is 3 1/2 ,, bty it is the round type ,, has anyone ran into this and know where i can get a round electrical hatch that will fit this plug????
If i have to i'll install the door thingy ,, but the customer wants to keep the look he has ,,, and he said why do i need 2 doors????
Just some random kicking around...
Thanks for the advice


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 24, 2007)

Re: electrical hatch

Don't forget to check with the PLUG manufacturer. It is likely they have heard this request before.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

Re: electrical hatch

I found one ,,, the hatch that is ,,, i found it at one of the local rv stores ,, not even in the parts dept ,,, but in the camp store ,,, i think camp world needs to look at thier inventory of what sells ans what should sell (be needed)
Thanks for the input Tex ,,, i got the hatch for a 50 amp plug and yep it goes thru no prob ,, had to trim it a bit for the backside of the door ,, but u know adapt and overcome the problem ,, the customer is happy ,, i'm happy ,, so i guess it one of those rv things ,,, that u live and learn ,,,
Oh bty called PPL and the OD is actually the opening diameter ,, not the outside diameter,, (they need to be more specific)
Bty getting ready to head out to MB in December,, has anyone been there in that time ,,, need to know if i need to winterize or not ,,, thanks


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 25, 2007)

Re: electrical hatch

In my defense, it's early, there's still 3/4 of my coffee left in the cup, and I got up a 5am this morning.

What is "MB"? Where is "MB"? Why are you going there in December? You need to be heading SOUTH to Texas!  :disapprove:


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

Re: electrical hatch

ok Tex i'll be easy on u   ,,, Just finish u'r coffe and i'll explain
I'm going down to Myrtle Beach and was wondering if any one has been down there in December...
I was down there 3 yrs ago in sept. and they had a freak cold front come in ,, it was in the low 50's ,,, to me that is cold ,, but i like it when it is 90 outside and the humidity is around 95 percent,,,, sorry but i like the warm wearther ....
I like to take off clothes not put them on (no pun here please)
If it's hot i like it ,, if it's cold ,, i can bear it,,,, but don't like it...
I am enjoying our fall down here in TN last Sat,,, it was 94 (first day of fall)
Today it was 92,, all next week is to be in the upper 80's and lower 90;s ..
Ok enough ,, i said my part ,, and bty Tex send me a cup of coffee too ,, 
Nothing better than setting out in the morning ,, with a good cup of java :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 25, 2007)

Re: electrical hatch

Ya know, I shoulda known that. We've had this conversation about "MB" before. Somethin' slipped ...

Speaking of coffee ... when I had my business customers would drop by for coffee in the mornings. Well I thought that was a good thing, so I got the bright idea that I need to have really good coffee for them! That way they'll stay longer and buy more stuff.

That's when I got hooked on Persnickety Tim's fresh roasted coffee right from Tyler Texas. I started buying roasted coffee beans by the pound and grinding them myself right on the spot. Now I can't drink that stuff out of the red can anymore. (It was ground 3 or 4 years ago ...)  Man, it is good making coffee that way!  I only drink a couple of cups a day, but it is good.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

Re: electrical hatch

ok Tex i'll take that cup of coffee now,,,, sorry kinda outta the original post,, but any way can u email me the coffee  :laugh:  :laugh:
I bet it comes out flat   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:
bty u think i should winterize the rv  for the trip to MB??
as i said before about the tmps in sept ,, i think that was a global thing at that time ,,, i should be ok or the rv should ok for this time slot   
If it gets cold here in TN then i wil just winterize at the desination before i return to the home destination..... :bleh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 26, 2007)

Re: electrical hatch

Now, Rod, you know what we call 'winterize' here in Texas?  That's when we park our trucks on the south side of a building so the 'norther' won't freeze them! 

The closest I get to winter is Lake Ouachita Arkansas in October!  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

Re: electrical hatch

i guess is see u'r point ,, my rv is in a garage for the winter ,, but no heat,, but it is still not in the outside cold,,,, I think i'll just head down there with the rv the way it is ,,, then ck the local forcast for my area ,, before the trip back and decide from there ,,, bty ,, i only have tank heaters on the fresh water tank ,,, but if it only gets down to 40 or even 30 i'll be ok,,, it takes several days of cold to really freeze up a rv ,,,,    :approve: 
Bty the way ,, had to really do some modifiing on the door for the plug ,, but after sealing it up ,, u can't tell it form the outside ,, just don't look behind the door :laugh:  :laugh: 
Oh yea ,,, where the heck is my coffee ,, i waited all morning for it  :clown:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 27, 2007)

Re: electrical hatch

When I added my water hose reel, I added a hatch to thread the hose outside. It came from the ELECTRICAL department at Lowes. Also, I took the outside water connection valve off the side of my MH and screwed/sealed on an ELECTRICAL junction box cover to seal the hole.  Works and looks just fine!

That's the way we deal with freezes here. If it is going to dip below 30 for more than two days, then we REALLY start worrying about water freezing!

The check ... errr ... coffee is in the mail!


----------



## Todger (Oct 1, 2007)

Re: electrical hatch

Spent our falls and winters in MB for 6 years. The best year was highs in the 60's lows in the 50's. The worst year was high's mid 50's lows upper 40's. January got cold. Highs upper 40's. During those 6 years we had one week of extended cold day time highs low 30's. Infact several places had busted pipes.


----------

